# 1) 3 Things u love about yourself.. 2) 3 Things u want 2 change about yourself..



## beans85 (Mar 19, 2011)

1... 3 Things I love about myself...

1. I'm genuine

2. I'm open & understanding

3. I'm giving



2... 3 Things I want to change about myself...

1. I dont want to take things so personal anymore.

2. I want to work on my self esteem and push myself to get out of the house more.

3. I want to accept and love myself the way I do others.



Don't be shy


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

1. I don't give up 
2. I want to do the right thing
3. I'm still alive

1. I want to accepted for who I am 
2. I want to be a good father
3. My Doctor say's that one day I will wake up and look back on this and be glad it's all over, I want that day to come.


----------



## mic gooflander95 (Mar 16, 2011)

Things I like:

1. I'm compassionate
2. I'm honest
3. I'm able to laugh at my own inadequacies

Things I want to change:

1. I wish I could accept myself the way I am
2. I wish I were more humourous
3. I'd like to be able to make an effort to make friends and stop pitying myself.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Like:

1. I'm 'different' in many ways and I'm proud of it
2. I'm compassionate
3. I'm introspective

Change:

1. I wish I could talk to girls
2. I wish I would stop falling into patterns
3. I wish I could stop overthinking everything and just act spontaneously.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Love:

1. I have a high metabolism that lets me eat whatever I want and stay skinny.
2. I am a very forgiving person.
3. For the most part I don't practice conditional love.

Change:

1. I want to have the confidence to start conversations with people.
2. I want to feel like I'm good at something.
3. I want a clear complexion.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

First of all, this is a great thread topic.

3 things I love about myself
(1) I'm passionate
(2) I'm creative
(3) I'm loyal

3 things I want to change about myself
(1) I want to be healthier and actually look nice again.
(2) Have a decent and stable job - but first I have to stop getting discouraged so easily and stop being lazy! I swear SA is like a giant wall with a moat around it that I can't get through that stops me from getting the most menial things done.
(3) Be a lot calmer and less worried 24/7. That would help me gain a little confidence for once.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Love 

1. Willingness to grow 2. Interest in adventure 3. My abilities 

Want to change 

1. Shame 2. Talking without thinking first 3. Feeling disconnected


----------



## helicon1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Love:

1. That I haven't and won't give up (stubborness, preserverance, whatever)
2. Empathy/compassion
3. Sense of humour

Things I'm going to change:

1. Not take rejection so hard
2. Spend less time inside my head
3. Be more open


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Things I like about myself
1. Im very caring person
2. Im a good listener
3. I have red hair?? :b haha

Things I dislike
1. I always assume the worst in people
2. I hate having negative thoughts all the time
3. I wish I wasn't so awkward to be around :hide


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> 3. I have red hair?? :b haha


Red hair hottie!  :b

:mushy :kiss :cuddle :love


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

What I love:
1) I am patient. 2) I have a brilliant imagination. 3) I'm very accepting of people.

What I don't love:
1) I tend to be "elusive" when presenting myself to others. 2) I've wasted time. 3) I've very emotional, which I usually see as a positive...but it seems to create friction because I can't make a decision that doesn't feel good to me emotionally.


----------



## Doni (Feb 11, 2011)

1. I never give up on love, no matter how many times it dont work out for me
2. I am not cheap
3. I know how to chill and have a good time, w/o trying to disrespect anyone

1. I take things personal
2. I am hard on myself
3. Im too shy at times, dont kno how to express myself


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Love
1. I am compassionate.
2. I am honest.
3. I have good judgement.

Want to change
1. I want to be more motivated.
2. I want to have less stress.
3. I want to stop being afraid to be myself.
:clap


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Love about myself:

1. I'm creative. 
2. I'm a good writer. 
3. I'm passionate.

Change about myself:

1. Lose weight. 
2. Get a job. 
3. Increase self-esteem.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

What I Love:
1.I'm friendly/accepting
2.I'm a determined and hard-working individual
3. I enjoy making a difference for others

What I Don't Love
1. I have a hard time expressing the "real me"
2. Feel less self-conscience about myself
3. Being hard on myself whenever I do something wrong


----------



## Idiot (Apr 5, 2011)

Like:

1. I'm not judgmental and am willing to talk to almost any kind of person.
2. I always remember acts of kindness if they were done with genuine intent.
3. My ability to admit my imperfections and to try to change them.

To change:

1. I am utterly lazy. I put off assignments or chores that I should be doing until it's too late.
2. My shyness and anxiety in public. I can talk to people just fine, but simply being around them? I lock up and have a hard time breathing.
3. Work on that self esteem. I'm always deprecating myself internally.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

1. I think outside of the box, I'm creative and I see things lots of other people don't
2. I have strong morals and leadership skills (in certain ways)
3. I'm healthy and athletic

1. I need to have a better self-image (I need to be able to talk to girls)
2. I am lazy... oh so lazy
3. I need to stop being afraid of losing control. I need to live instead of hiding.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

1)

- I am open minded and not afraid to try new things.

- I'm making good progress in overcoming negative thoughts for good.

- I'm willing to work hard to get what I want. 

2)

- I want to stop beating up on myself when I do something wrong. It doesn't help me to beat up on myself. It just wastes time and delays progress (I also need to avoid beating up on myself for beating up on myself lol). 

- I still have a ways to go toward having positive feelings dominate negative feelings. 

- I have some serious problems with time management. I need to work on making my days more effective.


----------



## nodamecantabile (Jul 24, 2010)

3 things I love about myself:-

1. I'm learning to accept myself, things I can't change.
2. I've taken steps to change those that I can.
3. I'm patient and kind to others.

3 things I want to change:-

1. Negative thoughts. Stop this and change how I talk to myself.
2. Relationship with others. I want to be friendlier and more open.
3. Overcome fear of making big decisions...


----------



## FeelingUnoriginal (Jul 13, 2011)

*3 things I like~*

1. I'm creative. I enjoy being able to create things from nothing, and I just happen to be good at it.

2. I'm a nice guy. I think this is positive, anyway.

3. I don't ever judge people negatively, and I'm damn proud of it.

*To be changed:*

1. Being indecisive. I'm horrible at making decisions, and I will often think them over and over.

2. Fear of being judged. I just wish people wouldn't do it, or at least if they do, keep it to themselves.

3. Absorbing myself into conversations, so that I can actually have a decent one rather than be constantly worrying, which results in distraction.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Things I want to change:
1. I need to stop letting other people affect me so much.
2. I shouldn't be so selfish.
3. I should stop making so many excuses for stuff.

Things I like:
1. I think I'm funny (or at least some people think I am)
2. I care about people a lot.
3. I'm pretty patient.


----------



## dada (Sep 8, 2011)

Positive side
1 open minded
2 maunawain
3 loving

negative side that i want to change

1. Illusion... My negative thoughts
2. A little bit of insecure
3. A liitle bit of proud.shyness,anxious, a liitle bit of pretenting


----------



## EscapeReality (May 19, 2010)

1 - My Abberance/thoughts/ experiences and my ability to transform into anything spiritually in the sense of existence, everything even my history and past.... I don't love but I am somewhat most proud of my inner soul for still being around now.

2 - Less sensitive and judgemental and also more confident when faced with new propositions furthermore in any situation in the future, maybe i'll try it out one day...


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Things I Like: *

* 1. I Have Good Judgement.*
* 2. I'm Nice & Caring. *
* 3. I'm Creative.*

* Things I Want To Change:*

* 1. I Want To Be Able To Talk To Girls.*
* 2. I Want To Lose Weight.*
* 3. I Want To Stop Think Bad Thoughts & Start Thinking More Positive.*


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Things I like
1. I'm creative
2. I'm open-minded 
3.

Things I don't like
1. Useless drunk
2. Pessimism 
3. Laziness


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Things I like
1. I'm creative
2. I'm open-minded 
3.My aass 

Things I don't like
1. Useless drunk
2. Pessimism 
3. Laziness


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Love: Nothing.

Want to Change: Everything.


----------



## andemar (Mar 28, 2011)

....things I luv about me

I luv people
I may fall down but I always get back up
I luv life

...things I would change about me
Im delusional
I believe everyone is good and kind
I want to be perfect


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Likes:
- Really adventurous. Always open and eager to try new things, meet new people.etc
- Very caring and empathetic. 
- errmmm this is hard... I'm ambitious. I dream big. Hold high expectations for myself 

Changes:
- Get my confidence level wayyyy up.
- Come to terms with things. Stop letting my yesterdays, could've-beens and things I can't change ruin my mood.
- Stop the perfectionism. 
- and a bonus: stop giving so many sh*ts about what other people think about it.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

1) im caring/nurturing
2) im always willing to help others
3) i love my sense of humor :b

1) learn to stand up for myself
2) stop procrastinating all the time
3) make a friggin' friend or two


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

1... 3 Things I love about myself...


> 1. I'm not dead...yet.
> 2. I'm sitting at my work desk making money while doing absolutely nothing
> 3. I'm doing well without the daily need of Facebook (cancelled it a month ago)


2... 3 Things I want to change about myself...


> 1. I want to get a hobby i can enjoy for a long, long time.
> 2. I want to stop feeling more negative when i am "happy", and embrace times when i am feeling good/well/better
> 3. I want karma to start kicking in, and kill all of those who made fun of me in school and beat me up, and i want to be there when they die so i can donkey punch their last breath from them.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

LOVE
1. My ambition
2. My hair
3. My body (I eat like I pig & I still have hip bones and ribs showing  But I have big boobs and a big butt lolol idk I like it)

CHANGE
1. I wish I had naturally nice eyebrows 
2. Perfect skin
3. More confidence


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Like:
1) I don't hold grudges.
2) I get decent grades
3) 

Want to change:
1) personality (ccompletely)
2) hair
3) self esteem


----------



## LuvNikkiB (Sep 28, 2011)

Love:
1. I am caring and understanding 
2. I am beautiful
3. I am a lover of God.

Things I want to change:
1. Negative thinking
2. Making assumptions about what certain people think of me.
3. Not keeping a close relationship with my family.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheesecake said:


> Love: Nothing.
> 
> Want to Change: Everything.


Noo! I like your style, too. Everyone keeps telling me cheesecake is a type of tart, and I'm like SCREWxYOU, BUDD-AY! The 'cake' is built right into the word. It's too high to be a tart. Certainly, it resembles a tart, but it indisputably appears more like a cake, and besides which, cheesecake is a renegade dessert in general. It involves cheese, a traditionally savoury addition. It doesn't play by your rules. It calls no man master. You think you can handle cheesecake? You can't handle cheesecake.

I like my hair length. It reaches the small of my back. I can tuck it underneath my armpit in photos and pretend I'm French, and I have unnatural control over those dead cells (doesn't that weird you out? Only the follicle cells of the hair are considered alive, while the rest don't exhibit biochemical activity). When I'm annoyed with someone, after I finish the conversation and leave I slap their face with it. I'm a good bluff and I'm...endothermic. That feels nice. Ugh, I need to find a hobby so I can accrue personal assets.
I'd change my weight, education and tenacity.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

1) I'm patient
2) I'm caring
3) I'm nice

1) to not be scared of what others think of me
2) to not be scared to go out
3) to learn to relax and not be scared to meet new people


----------



## Khalid (Sep 20, 2012)

1. I'm kind
2. I'm unique
3. I'm creative

1. I want to make myself more social
2. I want to make myself more calm in stressful situations
3. I want to be more confident


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1... 3 Things I love about myself...

1. I'm patient

2. I'm open minded

3. I'm resilient



2... 3 Things I want to change about myself...

1. I want to be more confident and feel comfortable in my own skin.

2. I want to be more assertive with people. 

3. I want to have better presence and improve my body language.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Things I love about myself
1. Kind and caring
2. I'm giving
3. I'm very accepting of people

Things I would like to change

1. Be able to talk to girls.
2. Stop caring about what other people think of me.
3. Say what's on my mind.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

1. 3 things I like:
- Kind hearted, love animals and kids,
- Open minded and always want to improve and help others
- Good listener

2. I want to change:
- I'm too passive, I must take initiative in my life
- Not too sensitive or feel anxiety anymore, always stay positive and cherish everything
- Be more confident and accept my true self


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Like:
Intelligent
Common sense 
Observant
Oh and apparently I'm funny when I'm complaining about things. :lol

Change:
I'm Lazy
I'm far to Unmotivated
Be able to talk to people easier.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Like)

How tall I am
My metabolism
I'm Perceptive

Change)

Social Anxiety
Negative Thoughts
My chin >_>


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

*Three things I like:*

1. I write good... What?
2. My ability and willingness to see things from others' perspectives.
3. My ability to laugh at everything, even/especially myself.

*Three things I want to change:*

1. Avoidance
2. Avoidance
3. Avoidance


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Like:

1) Look
2) Accomplishments
3) Understanding

Dislike

1) Speech flow
2) Not perfect
3) Look, yup.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

pythonesque said:


> *Three things I like:*
> 
> 1. I write good... What?
> 2. My ability and willingness to see things from others' perspectives.
> ...


Me too!


----------



## drMario (Sep 21, 2012)

1... 3 Things I love about myself...

1. I'm genuine

2. I'm open & understanding

3. I'm giving (if i have)



2... 3 Things I want to change about myself...

1. my 20 % body fat

2. i want to get out of my house when i get a job and car 

3. i accept others but i don't worry for them unless someone asks me for advice
he biggest thing i want to change about myself is the way im so str8 forward and dont beat around the bush because that is cool sometimes but im just to the point and quiet unless someone wants to talk about something and even then if i think the topic sux i stay quiet and just nodd


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Love:

1) My desire to be a mother
2) My ability to love animals
3) My ability to be a hardcore sports fan despite being a girl

Want to change:

1) My horribly low self-esteem
2) Lose some weight
3) Become more trusting


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

such a great idea for a thread...

things i love about myself
1.) i like how im nice to people and treat people fairly
2.) i like how i am very capable when i can clear my head of anxiety
3.) i like how i think very logically most of the time 

things id like to change about my self
1.) id like to become more outgoing
2.) id like to become less punctual when dealing with people


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Things I love about myself:
1. I'm curious.
2. I'm passionate.
3. I have a very innocent face that makes it easy to get away with things.

Things I want to change:
1. I need to become more independent.
2. I'd like to take initiative more often.
3. I'd like to improve my memory.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

3 things i love about myself:
1) i'm friendly
2) i'm loyal
3) i'm a very hard worker

3 things i want to change about myself:
1) my face
2) my punctuality 
3) my anxiety around guys


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Love:

- Enthousiasm for all things
- Ability to be nice to most people
- Honesty

Change:

- Doormat
- Fear of failure
- Laziness (towards certain things)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Things I like:-

1. Hard working.
2. Resilient
3. Patient


Things to be changed:-

1. Be more confident
2. Be more assertive
3. Stop being afraid of other people.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

1. Stubborn
2. Honest
3. Naturally strong(don't really have to lift weights)


Change.

1. Build. I have a "Mesomorph" frame, I wish I had a "ectomorph" frame.

That's all I'll change.


----------



## ldyjane (Jun 22, 2013)

3 things I love about myself:

1.. Gut feeling is always right
2.. Determination
3.. Persistance

3 things to change

1.. Stubborn
2.. To hard on myself
3.. To learn to relax more


----------



## Lupin (Jan 18, 2013)

Things I like

- I'm understanding and don't judge
- I know how to make people laugh
- I know how to keep a conversation going if I'm interested in the person

Things to change

- Get out more and meet new people
- Don't worry about being judged for every single thing I do/say
- Get a healthier lifestyle as I'm always exhausted


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Like.

1.I'm a funny guy.
2.I'm a friendly person.
3.People make me smile easily.

Change.

1.I want to become a gangster
2.I want to be happy.
3.I need to complete school.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Like:
- I have nice lips
- I'm open minded
- I care too much

Change:
- lose weight
- want to be very confident
- become somewhat outgoing


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

*Thing I like:*

1. I'm generally a nice person
2. I'm self-motivated
3. I spend money responsibly

*Things I don't like*

1. I'm indecisive and afraid of conflict
2. I'm a poor conversationalist 
3. I don't really have a personality


----------



## Luly (Jun 1, 2013)

Like:

1. I'm prettyish i think......
2. I know how to make people laugh 
3. I have never gave up on life

Change:

1. Wish I was more confident about myself
2. To one day be able to feel comfortable giving a public speech
3. I don't know, i guess make SA go away


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

*What I like*

1. I always pick myself up again, no matter what...
2. I'm virtually immune to people's bull****.
3. I stand up for myself when I need to.
*
What I like to change*

1. I would like a stronger resolve to be able to complete things more thoroughly.
2. I would like to be able to communicate my thoughts properly.
3. I would like to stop being so anxious and shy.


----------



## turtle boogie (Jul 16, 2013)

to keep/continue to develop:
1. Intellect
2. Athleticism
3. Introspection

to change:
1. I don't understand people for the life of me, especially girls.
2. I get so stressed out about things (crowds, presentations, interviews, dates, texting, posting on the internet, doing anything that isn't quick or habitual) that I avoid them entirely or take way too long, often letting "perfect" be the enemy of "good."
3. I get stuck in mental loops, sometimes spending hours running through the same train of though

Wow nice thread OP, it was an interesting experience putting this into text.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

What I like:
My writing skills
My self-respect
Intelligence 

Change:
I'd like to get rid of my Bipolar
Be rid of SA so I'd become more confidant 
I'd like to be better looking


----------



## alexis816 (Jul 18, 2013)

what i love about myself
1.that im a christian and no one can take that away 
2.that im still alive 
3.im a pet lover
what i would about my self
1.i would want to grow up in a real christian family 
2.have parents that pay attention to me sometimes
3.not to fall in love to easily


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

looks
1) my big light brown eyes
2) long hair
3) golden skin


not like

1) too thin
2) my baby face, and how people still mistaken me for a high schooler even though I'm past college 
3) breakouts 

personality
1) really nice to everyone
2) not boring
3) not afraid to be honest/be myself

not like
1) Massive ego the size of Venus
2) concentrating too much on looks
3) anger and prone to rage because I have so much pride


----------



## alanglois4372 (Jan 31, 2014)

-i accept everyone and everything (while it may be isolating i feel it makes me a better person for it)
-my hands and feet bc they are petite 
-that i can make others laugh

-my anxiety obviously
-my weight
-my lack of sleep


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Like:*
Forthright
Individualistic
Athletic

*Change:*
Communication skills
Habits
Physical and mental fortitude


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

Likes:
- Can get along with almost anyone (if I could actually start a decent conversation) and easy to talk to
- Empathetic
- I'm very hard to upset or annoy and very patient

Dislikes:
- If you do manage to annoy or piss me off I become _extremely_ childish and rude.
- Unreliable 
- Nose and being underweight, hah.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

my brains, especially in hardcore math/physics/sciences/technical stuff
my curiosity and love of the universe, the great mysteries
atm my will power to have quit drinking, diet and exercise

become extroverted
skilled with girls
atm...learn to go from not liking someone that has wronged me...to back to normal without it being weird


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

1) Unlike 99% of the people I've met, I'm a decent human being (don't lie, cheat, steal, I'm there for people that deserve i, give to charity etc etc)
2) My looks (although the women tend to diagree) i do fancy myself.
3) I tend to be good at and devoted to most things, as long as i have an interest in them.

1) I want to overcome SA obviously
2) Learn to forgive or forget
3) Take a course to get me into a job i like, such as working in an animal rescue center, failing that move to another country.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

*Love:*

My heart ( I care sooo much )

Willingness to help most anyone

Good listener

*Change:*

Shyness/Social Anxiety

Not be a complete people pleaser

Not be so scared ( very similar to first one, I know )


----------



## Itta (Dec 4, 2013)

What I like:

My great intuition
My humor sense
My uniqueness (never liked to be like everyone else)

What I want to change/improve

My self-esteem
Be more open-minded and talkative
Be less sensitive and stop caring on what someone else is thinking about me,and also don't be afraid to fail.


----------



## viryan23 (Dec 13, 2012)

3 Things I love about myself

1. I know what I want

2. I always try to give back

3. I'm a good listener


3 Things I want to change about myself

1. Being impulsive

2. Being unsympathetic

3. Motivation dies easily


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

I love:
1) I'm creative
2) I'm reasonably clever (enough to get by)
3) I feel I can be kind and always give people a chance.

I would like to change:
1) I wear my heart on my sleeve
2) My self confidence levels
3) I would like to be less analytical about everything and anything.


----------



## Taichou (Jul 25, 2011)

likes:
athletic
take pride in helping others
...ummm.... 20 13 vision?
dislikes:
no direction in life, nothing i want to strive for, ambition-less
fear of being an outcast
cant seem to ever meet my own expectations of myself


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Love about myself:

1. I'm nice
2. Kind
3. Extremely empathic

Change about myself:

1. Certain flaws with my appearance
2. Gain weight
3. Find motivation


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

1.I'm nice
2.I have empathy
3. I have hope

1. I want to be able to talk to people
2. I want to be funny
3. I want to learn a skill


----------



## virgoshoyru (Jul 20, 2015)

Like; 
- open-minded
- forgiving 
- caring/loving

Dislike; 
- short tempered (comes with being a short person though right?)
- obvious mental health inflicted self-hatred 
- can be ruthless/cruel/manipulative


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Three things I love :
- I'm ambitious.
- I'm independent.
- I'm very observant.

Three things I would change ?
I'm not perfect but I try to embrace my all of my flaws. ;-)


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

3 things I like:
- I'm an achiever
- Attractive
- Easygoing

3 things I don't like
- My SA
- Too hard on myself 
- Resting ***** Face


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

3 things I love:

1- In general I am a very positive person with a don't-give-up type attitude, even when I feel absolutely dreadful and I don't believe it but I tell it to myself anyway, NOT ALWAYS, but more so than not.
2- Protective nature. I want to protect and nurture the weak. I have a very natural love for all living creatures. Especially dogs. I love being a dog person. Oh except bugs though they can die.
3- Being creative is fun and I like being inspired

3 things I'd change:

1- Procrastination, I really need to ffff'ing fix that habit because that causes my ideas to stay ideas. I'm lazy and that causes procrastination, messiness, whole bunch of other negative things
2- The basic chemical ability to be happy is seemingly unnatural for me, wish my body didn't need medication to feel happiness. At least I try to stay positive
3- I'm pretty slow, mentally. And a dumbass


----------

